# Interleaf



## Schimbam (20 Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand ein Programm (am besten Freeware) mit dem ich alte Interleaf Dateien anschauen kann?
Die Dateien enden mit .ileaf 

mfg
Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

*NAchfolger*

Hallo,
das Nachfolgeprogramm heißt "Quicksilver"


----------

